# zlib in kernel

## RickN

What is this used for? There is no help for this item in the kernel.

----------

## ravnx

It simply builds the library routines into the kernel for the zlib compression package.

According to the Makefile in /usr/src/linux/lib/zlib_inflate :

# This is a modified version of zlib, which does all memory

# allocation ahead of time.

# (The upsides of the simplification is that you can't get in

# any nasty situations wrt memory management, and that the

# uncompression can be done without blocking on allocation).

I've been doing it on my old slack machines that are now gentoo  :Smile:   and have had no problems at all.

----------

